# PSE - Ebenen unabhängig bearbeiten?



## Melech (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen! Seit Donnerstag besitze ich Photoshop Elements, eines der besten Geburtstagsgeschenke meines kurzen Lebens. 

Ich habe mich auf einschlägigen Seiten schon durch zig Tutorials gewurschtelt und dabei interessante Sachen gelernt. Leider habe ich ein Problem, für das ich bisher keine Lösung gefunden habe.

Wenn ich nämlich zwei Ebenen habe (Hintergrund + zu bearbeitende Ebene) verändert sich der Hintergrund immer mit, wenn ich eine Einstellungsebene verändere.

Wenn ich z.B. in einer Einstellungsebene eine Tonwertkorrektur vornehme, verändert sich auch die Hintergrundebene, was sie aber nicht soll. Wie kann ich die Ebenen unanhängig bearbeiten?

Viele Dank im Voraus,
Melech


----------



## designor (28. Januar 2009)

hi,

also im Photoshop selber (ob das in Elements genauso ist weiß ich nicht) kann man jede Ebene mit einer darunterliegenden "Kombinieren", so dass sie sich nur auf die "kombinierte Ebene auswirkt.
Halte die ALT-Taste gedrückt und klicke in der Ebenen-Palette auf die Trennlinie zwischen den zu kombinierenden Ebenen, da erscheint auch so ein Symbol zweier sich überlappender Kreise.
Alternativ könntest du auch mit  "STRG" und Links-Klick auf die Ebenen-Miniatur in der Ebenenpalette die Pixel der Ebene als Auswahl laden und diese Auswahl der Einstellungsebene als Maske zuweisen. Das hat nicht genau den selben Effekt, sollte aber oft auch genügen.

Wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht inwieweit es bei Elements genauso geht wie beim großen Bruder...

MfG Torsten


----------



## Zinken (29. Januar 2009)

Einstellungsebenen wirken sich erstmal auf alle darunter liegenden Ebenen aus.
Aber falls es das bei PSE gibt: 'Ebene - Schnittmaske erstellen'.


----------



## designor (29. Januar 2009)

hi,
genau diesen Befehl meinte ich, der heißt beim "richtigen" PS auch so. Da ich aber fast ausschließlich mit Shortcuts arbeite, kenn ich die Namen nicht ;-)
Du legst also deine Einstellungsebene an oder wählst sie an, dann in der Ebenenpalette im Ausklappmenü "Schnittmaske erstellen" wählen und die wird mit der darunterliegenden kombiniert.

bye Torsten


----------



## Leola13 (29. Januar 2009)

Hai,

bei PS7 gehst du über Ebenen - Neue Einstellungsebene - Tonwertkorrektur und setzt im folgenden Dialog ein Häkchen bei "mit darunterliegender ebene gruppieren".

Das geht bei CS XY genauso, nur die Dialogbox heisst etwas anders.

Ciao Stefan

PS : Viiiiiiel zu langsam


----------

